# Neuter timing for minis?



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello

Milo is 6.5 months. He is happy and healthy. Breeder recommendation to have him neuter at 9 months. However he is bilateral cryptorchid, i am getting him neuter when he is a bit older and breeder is fine with it.

However I am in a bit of a pickle.

Scenario 1 - neuter him at our local vet clinic at 10 months. Great vet, however, without going into much detail, vet had some wrong info done for rabies vax for milo. All cleared now but that miswritten info has me a bit worried on having him neuter there. We only have 1 vet clinic in town. He can then recover at home and it's less stressful for us and him

Scenario 2 - neuter him at 14 months when we go on vacation. Again, great vet, we have seen this vet when we first got milo for health check. But that will put us at least 7-10 days of being stuck in the town for milo to recover. Haven't botched our records or anything of concern of yet. He may require longer to recover since it will be at the hotel = new environment.

Price wise is almost the same.

Wwyd? I am more inclined to go with scenario 1 though I am nervous. As much as I want to have him intact, due to his condition, he is best to be neutered before age 2. Will he now not grow properly? He is currently 13" and almost 11 lbs. he runs at free will daily so he is not fat but well built. I don't think he will grow anymore, his parents were approx 12.5" tall.

Thoughts? Thanks


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

That's tough because of the rabies mistake, but out of the two scenarios, I would go with number 1. Thankfully, a neuter is a very simple procedure. However, for recovery I would certainly want my dog at home.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I would think recouperating at home would be easier for your dog than in a strange place.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Hmm that is a decision on which place to choose. I was just in a similar spot a few weeks ago. My breeder said having the nueter of my mpoo at 8 mos would be ideal. I like the vet here in our new area-so I went ahead and had it done here rather than waiting to Christmas when I go home. The recovery was pretty quick although I stayed close by him for a few days. The incision was small with some redness the first day- by the third day it looked dramatically better. It was a job to keep him from running and jumping for a few days. It has been two weeks and he is back to a pretty normal routine.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don’t know in your dog’s situation, but I don’t neuter my dogs before they’re fully mature anymore because neutering means cutting off the hormones, which means a taller, more slender male with less muscle.

They don’t look like males, and they’re too tall and thin to look like a female. It’s just weird, I find.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

We also weren't sure with our boxer. Technically I would not have wanted him to be neutered until 18 months which is when they say a boxer is full grown, though they fill out during their 2nd year. We ended up doing it at 12 months because well that is when my daughter could afford it and with school she wanted to be sure she had the $. Our vet and we felt that his growth plates were fully developed. So this what we did. Personally I like to hold off but I would only have the neuter done when I would be at home. Its rather simple but you do have to keep them from running & jumping for 2 weeks and that is, in my opinion, easier to do in your own environment.


----------

